# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Pheochromocytoom patient zegt halo

## Simmy

Ik heb een pheochromocytoom en ben onder behandeling in UMLC. Ik zou graag de forum vinden die met deze ziekte te maken heeft. Laat van je horen ajb!

----------

